

The Awkward Squad:IO,Concurrency, and Exceptions in Haskell  - rtpg
http://research.microsoft.com/en-us/um/people/simonpj/papers/marktoberdorf/mark.pdf

======
rtpg
This is a pretty old paper, but it covers a lot of ground in how Haskell deals
with the "sticky" parts of programming. SPJ is also a master pedagogue , and
this is probably the best explanation of many of these topics out there.

